# New in Penang



## friendly-faces

Hi everyone, ~I am Malaysian and have lived in the UK for 15 years before coming back to Malaysia. My husband is British. My husband and I are new in Penang and we don't know anyone. We live in Tg Bungah/Batu Ferringhi areas. We have a toddler son who is 2.5 years old. We would like to meet locals/expats who have children.


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Vacation*



friendly-faces said:


> Hi everyone, ~I am Malaysian and have lived in the UK for 15 years before coming back to Malaysia. My husband is British. My husband and I are new in Penang and we don't know anyone. We live in Tg Bungah/Batu Ferringhi areas. We have a toddler son who is 2.5 years old. We would like to meet locals/expats who have children.


Good Morning,

Welcome to the site. We are over in the Philippines so guess that makes us neighbors.

You will notice that the site is rather quiet this week due to the Easter holiday around the world. I would suspect that many members with children are on holiday and spending the week traveling etc.

Hope you will add a few posts and enjoy your time with us on the site.

Mabuhay! And again, -------:welcome:

Gene and Viol


----------



## friendly-faces

Gene and Viol said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Welcome to the site. We are over in the Philippines so guess that makes us neighbors.
> 
> You will notice that the site is rather quiet this week due to the Easter holiday around the world. I would suspect that many members with children are on holiday and spending the week traveling etc.
> 
> Hope you will add a few posts and enjoy your time with us on the site.
> 
> Mabuhay! And again, -------:welcome:
> 
> Gene and Viol


Hi Gene and Viol,
Thanks for reply. Easter weekend is NOT a holiday in Malaysia. I can't believe it either.


----------



## James10

This forum is a dead loss - I already gave up !

Sorry but true,



friendly-faces said:


> Hi Gene and Viol,
> Thanks for reply. Easter weekend is NOT a holiday in Malaysia. I can't believe it either.


----------



## friendly-faces

James10 said:


> This forum is a dead loss - I already gave up !
> 
> Sorry but true,


Oh really? I thought it was just my post. That's for the great tip, ha ha.


----------



## James10

Don't feel bad - I got exactly the same "response" when I sought some views here (like trying to "Wake Ned Devine"). However, the Moderator Gene is a good guy eg he is allowing me to post this even though it is critical (but 100% objective)

SNIP/

Cheers,

James



friendly-faces said:


> Oh really? I thought it was just my post. That's for the great tip, ha ha.


----------



## jojo

James10 said:


> This forum is a dead loss - I already gave up !
> 
> Sorry but true,


You should justify your comments, explain what you are not happy with and then maybe we can make it work better for everyone. Bare in mind that a forum can only reflect the views of the people who post ion it

Jo xxx


----------



## James10

Hi Jo,

Please check out the above other forum I suggested & then *honestly advise which one you consider preferable for someone interested in Malaysia*. We all look forward to your feedback.

You are correct stating "the forum can only reflect the views of those who post" - problem is nobody appears to participate here. Anyway, credit to you for allowing the above objective feedback.

Cheers,

James


----------



## jojo

James10 said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Please check out the above other forum I suggested & then *honestly advise which one you consider preferable for someone interested in Malaysia*. We all look forward to your feedback.
> 
> You are correct stating "the forum can only reflect the views of those who post" - problem is nobody appears to participate here. Anyway, credit to you for allowing the above objective feedback.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> James


You havent answered how you think we can improve this and make it more to your liking tho have you, its down to those who post on a forum to make it happen!

All I can say James, is something that my mother used to say to me "If you dont like my gate, dont swing on it"!!!! The forum here is a world wide forum, of which the Malaysia part is just a sub forum for now. 

But thank you for your time and your concern. All duly noted

Jo xx


----------



## James10

Hi Jo,

The very *defensive* tone of your response is unfortunate !!!

Requesting me to suggest how this site may be improved is like someone offering you a new Bentley or a 40 year old Mini for selection - - - & you responding that you prefer the broken down old Mini because it just needs a bit of work.

Thanks anyway for duly noting my feedback & PLEASE be big enough to check out that other Forum & let us know what you think.

Cheers,

James


----------



## jojo

James10 said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> The very *defensive* tone of your response is unfortunate !!!
> 
> Requesting me to suggest how this site may be improved is like someone offering you a new Bentley or a 40 year old Mini for selection - - - & you responding that you prefer the broken down old Mini because it just needs a bit of work.
> 
> Thanks anyway for duly noting my feedback & PLEASE be big enough to check out that other Forum & let us know what you think.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> James



I'm not interested in your forum James, nor am I defensive. I live in Spain and I'm from England! You continue posting on your forum and we'll stick with ours here thanks all the same

Jo xx


----------



## jojo

BTW James, my firewall wouldnt let me on to your forum - too many viruses??

Jo


----------



## Guest

We are all perfectly aware of other forums, as someone of your apparently considerable intellect no doubt has guessed. However this forum is here to discuss matters pertinent to the region, and to offer help to others when we can. Your contributions are therefore entirely pointless, of no use to anyone whatsoever, and so as a result I would be grateful if you returned to the place you so evidently prefer.


----------



## friendly-faces

What is the other forum that you mention below? Can you pl send it to me.
And why do you have 'banned' under your name? Have you done something naughty.
Still have not received a single reply but have read exchange between you and JoJo. V entertaining.



James10 said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Please check out the above other forum I suggested & then *honestly advise which one you consider preferable for someone interested in Malaysia*. We all look forward to your feedback.
> 
> You are correct stating "the forum can only reflect the views of those who post" - problem is nobody appears to participate here. Anyway, credit to you for allowing the above objective feedback.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> James


----------



## Guest

The poster was banned for trolling the forum and promoting a rival, without offering the slightest useful information directly related to your enquiry. Although this section is small, with the support of new and knowledgeable members we hope that it will grow to offer more to posters, as do other very busy country discussion boards on ExpatForum.

As a local James had the option to offer you some useful information himself, but chose to use the opportunity to flame the forum and to try to persuade you to go elsewhere. Obviously all members are free to do so, but we hope that they will return here as the numbers increase, and to offer us the benefit of their experience now and again. From little acorns...


----------



## kin2kin

*tanjung bugah*



friendly-faces said:


> Hi everyone, ~I am Malaysian and have lived in the UK for 15 years before coming back to Malaysia. My husband is British. My husband and I are new in Penang and we don't know anyone. We live in Tg Bungah/Batu Ferringhi areas. We have a toddler son who is 2.5 years old. We would like to meet locals/expats who have children.


hi,we have just bought a condo in tanjung bugah,under renovation at the moment,we are still living in uk,but visit penang two three time a year ,have intention to move to penang,i thought its good idea to get to know some friends too ,hope we can keep updating


----------



## hijabman

**

Hey there, married to a Malaysian-- we have a 4 year old daughter. I'm from the US. we live in Gelugor though, a bit far off from you 





friendly-faces said:


> Hi everyone, ~I am Malaysian and have lived in the UK for 15 years before coming back to Malaysia. My husband is British. My husband and I are new in Penang and we don't know anyone. We live in Tg Bungah/Batu Ferringhi areas. We have a toddler son who is 2.5 years old. We would like to meet locals/expats who have children.


----------



## MiamiGreen

We can car pool and travel around Malaysia.
Save cost.


----------

